# Guide Spacing



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I'm interested in the theory behind guide spacing and tuning of guide placement. I've looked online and found several descriptions but I just don't get it. Every chart I find maxes out at 10.5' rods. I need ideas longer than that.

Also, what guides would y'all recommend for a tournament rod (ie not to be fished, just for work over grass)

Thanks in advance,

Evan


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

I'd recomend Fuji alconites (either Bmnag or Cmnag) for most tournament rods. Typically for a rod in the 13-14' range I wind up with 8 guides plus the top.


A step up from these guides would be the ICMNSG-- slightly lighter and a little more costly-- might get you slightly better rod performance due to the lighter weight and sic rings.

If money is not an issue-- you could look at gold cermets with titanium frames-- but IMO that is overkill for a tourny rod- and they generally run over $200 for a complete set.

The four guides out nearest the tip are usually size 12, and I use a size 12 tip top. Guide placement can be done like any other rod at least initially. It would be best to test cast the rod with the guides taped on-- then fine tune them to your preference. 


IF your not sure where to start with the guides-- I'd see if manufacturer has recommended spacings for the model you are building-- and use that as a starting point. One thing to check on a tourny rod is to see if there is a noticeable spline-- you may want to build opposite the way a fishing rod would be treated-- since you are mostly interested in casting distance and not concerned with playing fish. Look the blank over to see if it appears nice and straight or has any noticable crooks or bends in the tip. A noticeable bend should be given more consideration (usually) than the spline. Place any bow so that it is down, for the straightest casting rod possible.

For initial guide placement do a simple static deflection test-- you want to find out if the rod has a natural parobolic action (a C bend ) or more of a V type bend-- caused when one section doesn't bend as uniformily as another.

Most static tests put a bend in the rod as if a fish was on - to check guide placement-- for a tourny rod your most interested to see if the guides are in the proper place when the rod is loaded during the cast-- so keep that in mind.

What I'm saying is tie off to a fence, car bumper, or other solid device and then lean back on the rod with drag set to max-- check to see if the line is uniformily held off the blank along it's length-- this is the check for Playing a fish-- 

For the next check you might need assistance to have someone else get in the cast position -- faced away from the fence-- and put a bend in the rod as if it was loaded during the cast-- now look to see if the rod action is parabolic-- again guide placement should be set to get as uniform a bend in the rod as possible. You want to maximize the rods potential -- but not overload it-- with too many guides.

Hope that helps.

Mark


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Surf cat is right on the money. Another option for guides would be the new American Tackle Ti frames. quite a bit lighter then Fuji mnag guides. I have used these on two rods so far and am so far very impressed. If you check out Merrick Tackles website they have a Fuji new concept chart that has a 12' guide recomendation. It is very imprtant to keep in mind this is a starting point only. Every rod has a different charictoristic so each needs to be tested before stringing up the guides.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Thanks for all the terrific advice guys. Now for a few more questions.

How do I determine the spline of a rod, and how do I determine which side of the blank I should mount the guides on?

After I have the guides taped and the static test worked I'll be ready for test casting. These casts will be recorded. What should I look for on the video to help me fine-tune the spacing?

Evan


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Search on youtube for finding the spine and there are two really good vieos to help you out there. I would worry more on building on the curve of the blank more so then the spline.


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

Surf Cat...
You are about the best contributor I have ever seen. 
Always dead on.


----------

